# Sciatic nerve treatment and epidural shot



## groundhawg (Mar 10, 2017)

Hurt my back and lower vertebrate is pinching the sciatica nerve and causing a great deal on pain in my left hip and leg.  Tried muscle relaxers and pain pills along with lots of excises with only limited relief.  After visiting with my doctor last week he wants to try an epidural shot, said it might take as many as three treatments but that it would bring rapid relief.

Anybody had this done and what were you results.  Just sort of uncomfortable about the thought of someone sticking a needle in my back.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

I had one for a different back issue,,,, didn't help me,,,, painless, x ray guided,,, nothing to worry about,,,, but I was worried also,,,, the Dr that did mine, female,,,, was I think the prettiest women I have ever seen,,,, and I told her so,,,, should have seen her blush,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Hurt my back and lower vertebrate is pinching the sciatica nerve and causing a great deal on pain in my left hip and leg.  Tried muscle relaxers and pain pills along with lots of excises with only limited relief.  After visiting with my doctor last week he wants to try an epidural shot, said it might take as many as three treatments but that it would bring rapid relief.
> 
> Anybody had this done and what were you results.  Just sort of uncomfortable about the thought of someone sticking a needle in my back.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Yes. I herniated a lower disc. Pain was terrible. I had three shots. First one Hurt and gave no relief. Second helped a lil. Third one and I can function again. I still have times when I can feel it or aggravate it but the shots did work. It will take all 3. At 2500 a shot it sucks though.


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 10, 2017)

I had 3 done at one time a few years ago, it eliminated 90% of my pain, it lasted for 3 years before the pain started coming back.


----------



## BDD (Mar 10, 2017)

My wife had it done in Fayetteville years ago for the same issue you have.
After the 2nd or 3rd shot she has never had the pain or issues again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 10, 2017)

When you get that shot, if you ever had wondered where that sciatic nerve is... youll know it right away!!! Down the butt all the way to your big Toe!!!!!!!!!!
 Hate that for ya cause most people unless they have that problem wont understand the pain. Also the shots don't cure it but it relieves the pressure.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 10, 2017)

I have taken my dad in for this several times. It did help somewhat. The uncomfort of the shot is insignificant. And it is done under a fluoroscope so the doc can see exactly where the needle is going between the bones.
Good luck to you...


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> I have taken my dad in for this several times. It did help somewhat. The uncomfort of the shot is insignificant. And it is done under a fluoroscope so the doc can see exactly where the needle is going between the bones.
> Good luck to you...



This,,,, I didn't have any pain with the actual injection,,,, mine was around l6 if I remember correctly,,,, didn't help me, but everyone is different,,,,


----------



## Jranger (Mar 10, 2017)

I've had two of them done. My problem was around L4, L5, and S1. I had persistent sciatica pain for nearly a year before my first injection. Instant relief for me. I followed up with a second shot within a month. My pain was back within two months of the last shot. I finally found relief on a hunting trip when I forgot my cholesterol meds. Within three days I was 100% fine. I returned home and started meds back up. Pain was back within a week. If you're taking statins take a look at the brand. They were ready to do spinal fusion on me even after telling the Ortho doc I was on statins...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 10, 2017)

Jranger said:


> I've had two of them done. My problem was around L4, L5, and S1. I had persistent sciatica pain for nearly a year before my first injection. Instant relief for me. I followed up with a second shot within a month. My pain was back within two months of the last shot. I finally found relief on a hunting trip when I forgot my cholesterol meds. Within three days I was 100% fine. I returned home and started meds back up. Pain was back within a week. If you're taking statins take a look at the brand. They were ready to do spinal fusion on me even after telling the Ortho doc I was on statins...



This is real news for me! I will have to try this on my dad. I just Googled statins and their side effects and found muscle soreness and weakness. Which exactly describes my dad. I think I will take him off his Lipitor for a week or so to see... Thanks!

A little more cholesterol and a little less pain would be a great trade-off for him.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 10, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> This is real news for me! I will have to try this on my dad. I just Googled statins and their side effects and found muscle soreness and weakness. Which exactly describes my dad. I think I will take him off his Lipitor for a week or so to see... Thanks!
> 
> A little more cholesterol and a little less pain would be a great trade-off for him.



I don't know that I would just take him off it completely. Talk to your doctor and see about backing off for a day or so and then switching to a different brand. First time I had pain was with Lipitor. Then I when to Crestor which worked great for a couple of years. I then pulled my back and that's when the pain started down sciatic. Not sure why, but the Statins will seek out an injury and make them 100000000000 times worse.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 10, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## JohnK (Mar 10, 2017)

I've had a bunch of them. The shot is no big deal but it usually only lasts for a month or so. I have many things wrong with my back, several of which cause pain. Doctor finally picked one issue and burnt the nerve in two with a laser. 85% of the pain went away immediately.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 10, 2017)

I have had that nerve pain for about a month. Just got an inversion table. I hope that helps cause I am not going to get a shot to mask the pain...yet.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

660griz said:


> I have had that nerve pain for about a month. Just got an inversion table. I hope that helps cause I am not going to get a shot to mask the pain...yet.



It's not really masking the pain, it's more like blocking,,,, that's way down the road for you if your pain just started,,,,


----------



## mattech (Mar 10, 2017)

I had one that affected my right leg about 10 years ago. Got the spinal injection and it took the pain away, but to this day I have numbness in the back of my leg down to my feet. Back in September I got in in my left leg, gave in and went to a chiropractor, I also took steroids with it, and after a few chiropractor visits it was totally gone and no side effects.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

I get botox injections now,,,, for the past year and a half,,,, now  that is painful,,,, can't put any marcaine in with it,,,, given directly into the pain center,,,, but after 2 weeks of pain,,,, gone,,,, the stuff works,,,, just wanted to let you know in case anyone is thinking of trying it,,,,


----------



## Mr Warren (Mar 10, 2017)

Had a spinal laminectomy about 3 yrs. ago and have two more ruptured discs - the doc don't want to do more back surgery at my age so he started me on the epidural  injections about a year and a half ago due to pain in my right leg and hip. I got one shot a week for 3 weeks straight. It worked that first go round - gave me complete relief for about 8 months and then the pain started up again. I just recently got another 3 weeks of shots and unfortunately it hasn't helped as much as the first time. It is some better - at least I am not having to get up and take pain meds at night any more. It looks like I am gonna wind up having more surgery eventually. Was hoping to avoid that because it's extremly painful and you can't really do much of anything for about 6 months.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> Had a spinal laminectomy about 3 yrs. ago and have two more ruptured discs - the doc don't want to do more back surgery at my age so he started me on the epidural  injections about a year and a half ago due to pain in my right leg and hip. I got one shot a week for 3 weeks straight. It worked that first go round - gave me complete relief for about 8 months and then the pain started up again. I just recently got another 3 weeks of shots and unfortunately it hasn't helped as much as the first time. It is some better - at least I am not having to get up and take pain meds at night any more. It looks like I am gonna wind up having more surgery eventually. Was hoping to avoid that because it's extremly painful and you can't really do much of anything for about 6 months.



Maybe ask your doctor about botox injections,,,,


----------



## TAS (Mar 10, 2017)

I had sciattica for about a year.  My brother is a Chiropractor and could not ease it.  Was looking into similar.  My buddy borrowed my car for a week and it went away.  Got the car back and it came back.  Turned out to be caused by the way the seat was.  Sold the car no problems since.  May have nothing to do with you but look for any answer before getting shots.  Good luck


----------



## brownhounds (Mar 10, 2017)

Stick it out.  Don't do surgery.  Get off the pain pills.  Increase your water, exercise, and limit your meat.  Tell yourself there is NO PAIN.  It will eventually go away.


----------



## Mr Warren (Mar 10, 2017)

Cmp1 said:


> Maybe ask your doctor about botox injections,,,,


Thanks Cmp1 - Actually - I'm not real sure what the injection is - I just assumed it was some kind of steroid, but maybe it is botox. The doc has told me he can't give it more often than about 6 months.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> Thanks Cmp1 - Actually - I'm not real sure what the injection is - I just assumed it was some kind of steroid, but maybe it is botox. The doc has told me he can't give it more often than about 6 months.



I get mine every 90 days,,,, can't get it any sooner then that,,,, my pain returns about 10 days before I'm due,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 10, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Hurt my back and lower vertebrate is pinching the sciatica nerve and causing a great deal on pain in my left hip and leg.  Tried muscle relaxers and pain pills along with lots of excises with only limited relief.  After visiting with my doctor last week he wants to try an epidural shot, said it might take as many as three treatments but that it would bring rapid relief.
> 
> Anybody had this done and what were you results.  Just sort of uncomfortable about the thought of someone sticking a needle in my back.
> 
> Thanks for the help.





Did the 3 shot routine several years ago. No help.  Just get a steroid pack from my Doc now, alleviates the pain.  Can't walk very far, or sit/stand very long without my left leg going numb.


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 10, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> When you get that shot, if you ever had wondered where that sciatic nerve is... youll know it right away!!! Down the butt all the way to your big Toe!!!!!!!!!!
> Hate that for ya cause most people unless they have that problem wont understand the pain. Also the shots don't cure it but it relieves the pressure.



Thanks to all for the ideas and information. 

Know what you mean about the pain.  Worse pain I have known was related to kidney stones and compared those at the worse to a 9 out of 10 as I always figured it could get worse.  This sciatic pain at the worse is a 7 or 8 at times.  Does not hurt much when sitting of lying down but once standing or walking and it will just about take your breath away.  Almost all the pain it in my left hip/butt cheek with some numbness in my leg. 

After several weeks with it getting worse went to “Sta-Med” then to my   orthopedic surgeon and he wants to try the shots.  He gave me a steroid shot in my left hip and that helped for a couple of days.  Last Monday started visits to our Chiropractor who is one of the best in the region he tried cold laser and several other things this week and since it was not helping today he also suggested I try the shots as he was not able to help me. My problem is in the L5 and if the shots work then I can avoid surgery.


----------



## Milkman (Mar 10, 2017)

I get one 2-3times a year. Some years less often.  Getting one next Wednesday at Athens Orthopedic. The aggravation is having to get someone to take you. 

My insurance pays most of it. 

Try it once and see what it does for you.


----------



## Stroker (Mar 10, 2017)

3-4 years ago had two 45 days apart, the 2nd one done the trick. Now when I feel an episode coming on I start on 800 mg ibuprofen and head straight to my chiropractor and he'll straighten me right out.


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 11, 2017)

I have had 3-4 shots over a 15 year period. L5 S1 herniation. Now I just know if I use a shovel or carry big weight I will suffer badly. Also try stretching and esp. stretch your hammies..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 11, 2017)

I was having major lower back and hip pain from sciatica. Couldn't hardly walk in the mornings and was wore slap out in the evenings from the pain. Did some mattress research and finally ordered a King size Velky foam mattress, $600, online. Had it at my door in three days. Took about 2 weeks for me to get used to sleeping on it, but once I did I've been 100% pain free since. 

Best $600 I've ever spent in my life. 

https://www.velkybed.com/mattress


----------



## groundhawg (Mar 23, 2017)

Got my first shot this morning.  Everything went well, it was quick, easy, and no discomfort during the treatment.  Likely will have to have at least one more treatment in 3 weeks and maybe a third shot after that.  Doctor said it would be 2 to 4 days before I could expect to feel any different.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 24, 2017)

I've dealt with this my whole life. Pinched my sciotic nerve when I was 15. My L5 is completely gone and L6 is half gone. Decompression therapy has been my best relief. Ive got an inversion table now. When I tweak it or feel the pain coming on I get on the table and work it out. I'm not one to take pills or get shots to mask the issue. I hope you find some relief


----------



## Milkman (Mar 24, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Got my first shot this morning.  Everything went well, it was quick, easy, and no discomfort during the treatment.  Likely will have to have at least one more treatment in 3 weeks and maybe a third shot after that.  Doctor said it would be 2 to 4 days before I could expect to feel any different.



Glad it went well.  I typically feel great for a period of several days to a few weeks after the shots.  Hope you get relief as well.


----------



## basstrkr (Mar 25, 2017)

*Statins*



Jranger said:


> I've had two of them done. My problem was around L4, L5, and S1. I had persistent sciatica pain for nearly a year before my first injection. Instant relief for me. I followed up with a second shot within a month. My pain was back within two months of the last shot. I finally found relief on a hunting trip when I forgot my cholesterol meds. Within three days I was 100% fine. I returned home and started meds back up. Pain was back within a week. If you're taking statins take a look at the brand. They were ready to do spinal fusion on me even after telling the Ortho doc I was on statins...


I'm having these same issues with back pain and Statins. I've been taking 20 mg for 10 years and the issued started about 2 years ago. CO Q 10 has been known to lessen the soreness, I'm trying that now. And yes the statins seems to affect the injured area as you said and it makes the sciatica a lot worse.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was having major lower back and hip pain from sciatica. Couldn't hardly walk in the mornings and was wore slap out in the evenings from the pain. Did some mattress research and finally ordered a King size Velky foam mattress, $600, online. Had it at my door in three days. Took about 2 weeks for me to get used to sleeping on it, but once I did I've been 100% pain free since.
> 
> Best $600 I've ever spent in my life.
> 
> https://www.velkybed.com/mattress



I would love to try that mattress. Do you ever get hot because of the mattress?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 27, 2017)

660griz said:


> I would love to try that mattress. Do you ever get hot because of the mattress?



No, the cooling gel / top layer / is like crawling into a fall / winter bed every time. It is awesome. Don't know how it works, and don't care. 

Now my wife occasionally gets hot and kicks all of the covers off, but she is 50 and other causes are at work.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 27, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, the cooling gel / top layer / is like crawling into a fall / winter bed every time. It is awesome. Don't know how it works, and don't care.
> 
> Now my wife occasionally gets hot and kicks all of the covers off, but she is 50 and other causes are at work.



Thank you. Yea, my wife is claiming the 'change' too.

I am going to suggest this mattress to her. My back is killing me.


----------



## Horns (Mar 28, 2017)

Man reading this sounds just like my condition. Of course I haven't been to the doctor about it yet. I can sit up straight and my left leg go numb. I have been in 3 wrecks in my life and in all I had soft tissue injuries in my back. Sometimes my back hurts so bad it's unbelievable.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 18, 2017)

Finally went to the doctor. I have an MRI scheduled tonight. He gave me lots of drugs which help of course but, not going to take drugs the rest of my life...I hope.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd also check for arthritis.  So many things can cause inflammation...my wife deals with RA and back issues galore.  Recently, she went to a bit more of a healthy diet, cut out lots of sugar, decreased milk, red meat and has decreased amount of gluten as well.  All of this has really helped her pain levels and when she has a cheat day...she feels it the next day.


----------



## groundhawg (May 8, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Got my first shot this morning.  Everything went well, it was quick, easy, and no discomfort during the treatment.  Likely will have to have at least one more treatment in 3 weeks and maybe a third shot after that.  Doctor said it would be 2 to 4 days before I could expect to feel any different.



Received no relief from the first shot and got a 2nd one on April 19th.  Within 48 hours was about 80% better and in less than 3 days was pain free!  Still not even 3 weeks since the 2nd shot but so far I am pain free.  Insurance will only pay for 4 shots in 12 months so I am hoping it lasts.

As far as getting the shot(s) there is no pain.  Had a mild headache each time for 4 to 6 hours and did not try to do anything for the first 24 hours but now can do anything I was doing before hurting my back without any problems.  It might only be "masking" the pain/problem but I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 8, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Received no relief from the first shot and got a 2nd one on April 19th.  Within 48 hours was about 80% better and in less than 3 days was pain free!  Still not even 3 weeks since the 2nd shot but so far I am pain free.  Insurance will only pay for 4 shots in 12 months so I am hoping it lasts.
> 
> As far as getting the shot(s) there is no pain.  Had a mild headache each time for 4 to 6 hours and did not try to do anything for the first 24 hours but not can do anything I was doing before hurting my back without any problems.  It might only be "masking" the pain/problem but I am very pleased with the results.



Great to hear.


----------



## Milkman (May 9, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Received no relief from the first shot and got a 2nd one on April 19th.  Within 48 hours was about 80% better and in less than 3 days was pain free!  Still not even 3 weeks since the 2nd shot but so far I am pain free.  Insurance will only pay for 4 shots in 12 months so I am hoping it lasts.
> 
> As far as getting the shot(s) there is no pain.  Had a mild headache each time for 4 to 6 hours and did not try to do anything for the first 24 hours but not can do anything I was doing before hurting my back without any problems.  It might only be "masking" the pain/problem but I am very pleased with the results.



Glad to hear it is working.  My shot on March 15th is wearing off.


----------



## marktaylor99 (May 10, 2017)

Here is my story.

I had the same pain/issue early last year, and got an epidural (1 shot). Felt great within hours and had a significant reduction in pain for 6 +/- months. Early this year I could tell it was getting bad again and was considering another epidural, but did some manual labor one weekend and couldn't walk the next day.

I ended up having a Microdiscectomy at Hughston Clinic in Columbus GA. It is an outpatient surgery (in most cases) and has completely resolved my pain. I wish I would have done it last year. Recovery time is pretty short. I have a desk job and went back to work in a week. Their recommendation is no lifting, bending, or twisting for a month, which I followed closely and I have no complaints.

Good luck!


----------



## blondiega1 (May 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was having major lower back and hip pain from sciatica. Couldn't hardly walk in the mornings and was wore slap out in the evenings from the pain. Did some mattress research and finally ordered a King size Velky foam mattress, $600, online. Had it at my door in three days. Took about 2 weeks for me to get used to sleeping on it, but once I did I've been 100% pain free since.
> 
> Best $600 I've ever spent in my life.
> 
> https://www.velkybed.com/mattress



We have a foam mattress in the motor home.  We sleep like the dead on that thing!  I keep saying that when it's time for a new mattress in the house, it will be a foam mattress.


----------



## groundhawg (May 10, 2017)

marktaylor99 said:


> Here is my story.
> 
> I had the same pain/issue early last year, and got an epidural (1 shot). Felt great within hours and had a significant reduction in pain for 6 +/- months. Early this year I could tell it was getting bad again and was considering another epidural, but did some manual labor one weekend and couldn't walk the next day.
> 
> ...



Very, very likely that if my issues get worse that this is the route I will have to follow.  The shots were the 4th step in a process that I have tried and if they work for several months I would get one again.  If their relief if not long lasting than I will be visiting the folks at the Hughston Clinic for the out patient surgery.  

Thanks for your report.


----------



## Milkman (May 10, 2017)

marktaylor99 said:


> Here is my story.
> 
> I had the same pain/issue early last year, and got an epidural (1 shot). Felt great within hours and had a significant reduction in pain for 6 +/- months. Early this year I could tell it was getting bad again and was considering another epidural, but did some manual labor one weekend and couldn't walk the next day.
> 
> ...



I have done some checking around about this as well.  They have a clinic in Athens that does this too.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 26, 2017)

My wife had bone spurs pressing on the sciatic nerve and over the last 6 months went from walking 20 miles per week, down to not being able to walk 100 yards.  She went thru 2 injections of cortisone and multiple times at physical therapy, to no avail.

She had the spurs removed at Emory Orthopedic Spine Clinic by Dr. Rhee and today she is averaging about 1 1/2 miles a day.  Not all at once, but getting better every day.

The surgery was 14 days ago and an overnight stay at the hospital.  She has a 4" scar, but I am calling this a success, "for her".


----------



## Milkman (May 26, 2017)

Canuck5 said:


> My wife had bone spurs pressing on the sciatic nerve and over the last 6 months went from walking 20 miles per week, down to not being able to walk 100 yards.  She went thru 2 injections of cortisone and multiple times at physical therapy, to no avail.
> 
> She had the spurs removed at Emory Orthopedic Spine Clinic by Dr. Rhee and today she is averaging about 1 1/2 miles a day.  Not all at once, but getting better every day.
> 
> The surgery was 14 days ago and an overnight stay at the hospital.  She has a 4" scar, but I am calling this a success, "for her".



Excellent !!!  great news for yall.


----------



## Crakajak (May 26, 2017)

Canuck5 said:


> My wife had bone spurs pressing on the sciatic nerve and over the last 6 months went from walking 20 miles per week, down to not being able to walk 100 yards.  She went thru 2 injections of cortisone and multiple times at physical therapy, to no avail.
> 
> She had the spurs removed at Emory Orthopedic Spine Clinic by Dr. Rhee and today she is averaging about 1 1/2 miles a day.  Not all at once, but getting better every day.
> 
> The surgery was 14 days ago and an overnight stay at the hospital.  She has a 4" scar, but I am calling this a success, "for her".



Anytime pain is decreased and movement is increased is a win!!!


----------



## Deerhead (May 26, 2017)

My turn...  Been there...  had the I herniated disc... ate the pills... had the shots...  now I am better..  Its no silver bullet and it will take time, lots of time for you to completely heal.


----------



## Canuck5 (May 26, 2017)

..... and it goes without saying that "my life" is a little more pain free, as well


----------



## Crakajak (May 26, 2017)

Canuck5 said:


> ..... and it goes without saying that "my life" is a little more pain free, as well


----------

